# Zeigt eure Zocker-Plätze!



## Amboss (21. August 2014)

*Zeigt eure Zocker-Plätze!*

Auf der Facebook-Seite unserer Community-Show Better Together breiten sich gerade Fotos von Zocker-Plätzen der Zuschauer aus. 

Drei Beispiele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr stimmig, oder? Auf der oben verlinken Facebook-Seite gibt es noch mehr Beispiele aber wir dachten uns, das ist doch auch was für das Forum hier, für diejenigen, die weniger auf Facebook unterwegs sind. Zeigt uns und dem Rest der Community eure Zocker-Plätze und ladet Fotos hier hoch.

Wir sind gespannt!


P.S. Ich bin noch am Überlegen, mehr in der Art zu machen (PC-Cases, verzierte Konsolen, ...). Dafür dann das Unterforum "Fundstücke" etwas umbauen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Kaisan (21. August 2014)

Schöne Idee, werde vielleicht auch mal ein Bild von meiner Gamer-Höhle hochladen, wenn ich Zeit finde. 

Zu der Idee, das Unterforum "Fundstücke" für solche Sachen umzubauen: Wäre mir recht!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Schöne Idee



Definitiv.
Muss ich heute Abend mal meinen Tisch aufräumen und ein Bild machen.


----------



## MarcHatke (21. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon wieder etwas älter mein Bild. Muss ich mal updaten und hier hochladen  Tastatur ist mittlerweile ersetzte, Maus ebenfalls ^^

Wenn wir eure Bilder auf Facebook posten sollen, dann schickt uns via www.facebook.com/bettertogethercommunity eine pm. Allerdings ist ein wenig geduld angebracht. Bis Mitte September sind wir schon ausgebucht.

LG Marc


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2014)

Nice und so Blau illuminiert

Ansonsten, mal schaun, ich glaube ich werde das erster mal machen nachdem ich so 2-3 Dinge geändert hab


----------



## Kaisan (21. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nice und so Blau illuminiert
> 
> Ansonsten, mal schaun, ich glaube ich werde das erster mal machen nachdem ich so 2-3 Dinge geändert hab



Same here. Bei mir muss erst einmal gehörig aufgeräumt werden, bevor ein Foto zumutbar ist.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. August 2014)

Oh, meins ist nur ein stinknormaler alter Schreibtisch mit ner Kiste daneben und nem Bildschirm drauf, neben all dem anderen Papierkram  da lohnt sich ein Foto leider kaum


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Same here. Bei mir muss erst einmal gehörig aufgeräumt werden, bevor ein Foto zumutbar ist.


Spießer.


----------



## svd (21. August 2014)

Ber mir ist auch grad mehr Müll auf dem Tisch. Bin derzeit so unmotiviert, irgendwas sinnvolles zu tun.

Aber in den Untiefen des Forums, ungefähr dort, wo in Horrorfilmen sonst Megalodons und Fischsaurier bis heute überlebt haben, 
muss es schon so einen Thread geben. Kann den grad nicht finden. (Bzw. ich such eh nicht danach. S.o. "unmotiviert".)


----------



## Mothman (21. August 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Oh, meins ist nur ein stinknormaler alter Schreibtisch mit ner Kiste daneben und nem Bildschirm drauf, neben all dem anderen Papierkram  da lohnt sich ein Foto leider kaum


Bei mir auch. Das einzige "Außergewöhnliche"  ist ein großes Caravaggio-Poster (von einer Ausstellung) direkt hinterm Monitor, welches schon hier hing, als ich eingezogen bin.^^
Da lohnt sich aber auch kein Foto. So fesche Beleuchtung hab ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Kaisan (21. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Spießer.



Ach, lauter Pizzaschachteln und "sonstiger Kram" von letzter Nacht ... das möchte ich hier nicht öffentlich präsentieren.


----------



## Kaisan (21. August 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. Das einzige "Außergewöhnliche"  ist ein großes Caravaggio-Poster (von einer Ausstellung) direkt hinterm Monitor, welches schon hier hing, als ich eingezogen bin.^^
> Da lohnt sich aber auch kein Foto. So fesche Beleuchtung hab ich jedenfalls nicht.



So spektakulär ist mein Arbeits- und Gaming-Platz jetzt auch nicht - ein paar Figuren, eine SteelSeries 6GV2, eine Razer Imperator, ein Logitech G 35 Headset und ein Roccat Taito-Mauspad. Und eben der Benq-Monitor plus PCGH-PC. Hinter dem Monitor auch ein paar Poster (StraCraft 2, Anno, WoW, und ein schicker Dollar-Schein von Mercenaries 2). Dazu ein paar Figuren. Das einzig interessante wären vielleicht wirklich die Relikte der letzten Nacht.


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. August 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Aber in den Untiefen des Forums, ungefähr dort, wo in Horrorfilmen sonst Megalodons und Fischsaurier bis heute überlebt haben,
> muss es schon so einen Thread geben. Kann den grad nicht finden. (Bzw. ich such eh nicht danach. S.o. "unmotiviert".)


Meinst du den hier?
http://forum.pcgames.de/spielwiese/9302646-zeigt-her-eure-schreibtische.html


----------



## Kaisan (21. August 2014)

Gab es eigentlich auch schon einen vergleichbaren Thread für Spielesammlungen?


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2014)

Hm, das lohnt sich bei mir eigentlich nicht, weil wenig spektakulär. Ein stinknormaler Büroarbeitsplatz, rein funktional gestaltet.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, das lohnt sich bei mir eigentlich nicht, weil wenig spektakulär. Ein stinknormaler Büroarbeitsplatz, rein funktional gestaltet.



keine Gimmiks wie ein Kleines Portal Turret, keine Drachen Figuren oder eine SW Action Figur? 



Worrel schrieb:


> Spießer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist keine Spießigkeit, es ist eher das Problem das ein "Genie" damals anstatt die Tischplatte gut zu machen, gemurkst hat und anstatt die abzuschleifen mit so Schwarzer Farbe übermalt hat, wodurch die auch nicht wirklich sauber zu halten ist, aber es war halt Verwandschaft und sie hört auch immer wieder dass das großer Murks war


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> keine Gimmiks wie ein Kleines Portal Turret, keine Drachen Figuren oder eine SW Action Figur?



Klar habe ich diversen "Nerd-Kram", schon  wegen zahlreicher CEs. 
Aber der steht zum größten Teil in Vitrinen; der Schreibtisch ist dagegen "dekofrei".


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. August 2014)

So, dann will ich mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den ganzen Nerdkram hab ich auch vom Schreibtisch verbannt, da ist es mir zu gefährlich für meine geliebten Figuren.
Normalerweise sieht es hier nämlich nicht ganz so geordnet aus.


----------



## Kaisan (21. August 2014)

Schön, schön - da hat ja selbst noch ein Buch Platz gefunden ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. August 2014)

Wo siehst du ein Buch?
Das unter den Controllern ist nur so ein Skyrim Notizblock.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2014)

ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwas sagt mir das der Matthias TLOU mag 
Aber das BS:I Bild im Hintergrund hat auch was


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Aber das BS:I Bild im Hintergrund hat auch was



Bonuspunkte fürs erkennen.


----------



## Kaisan (21. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wo siehst du ein Buch?
> Das unter den Controllern ist nur so ein Skyrim Notizblock.



Ahh, okay, aber zumindest die neue PCG.


----------



## svd (26. August 2014)

So, nachdem das Aufräumen nicht mehr hinauszuschieben gewesen ist, ein kleines Update. Nicht, dass der Thread so schnell einschläft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, was hat sich set dem letzten Mal getan...


Der Monitor hängt jetzt an der Wand. Deshalb passt der Center Speaker darunter. Platz ist immer gut. Plätzchen auch.
Die Webcam kann jetzt 720p. Und hat ein überaus empfindliches Mikro. Der Reißverschluss müsste beim Voipen definitiv zu bleiben. Nebenbei surfen gewinnt jedoch erheblich an Reiz..
Die alte Cherry hat ja Bekanntschaft mit tödlichem Früchtetee gemacht, deshalb die G105. Ich kann noch immer nicht fehlerfrei schreiben. Die G-Tasten verwirren mich total.
Die Maus darf jetzt über angerautes Hartplastik flitzen. So schnell haben sich die Mausfüßchen noch nie abgenützt.
Zwischen Box links und Center ist ein zu teuerer KVM Switch. Weil der Herr "Voraussicht-ist-nicht-mein-zweiter-Name" ja nie mit eingeplant hat, jemals eine Konsole anzuschaffen. Und der, an und für sich, reine PC Monitor nur einen einzigen DVI Eingang hat und nicht mal FullHD kann. Dafür unterstützt der Switch 5.1 Sound und 120Hz. Toll. Ein gescheiter 24"er FullHD wäre, mit Verkauf des 2233RZ, im Endeffekt günstiger gewesen.
Die Spiele, welche ich nochmal/gerade/demnächst spielen möchte, wird immer länger. Und ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Apropos "Spitze"... Urlaub wär spitze.
An der Wand hängt auch eine kleine Erinnerung, dass ich den Schlüssel zur Freiheit schon längst bei mir trage. Ich müsste ihn nur mal benützen.
Der Holzmann ist schlecht drauf.

edit: Oh, ich hab Kalifa vergessen.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2014)

Wieviel wiegen denn die Sammelfiguren? Denn das Brett wirkt so, als würde es sich schon massiv durchbiegen.


----------



## svd (26. August 2014)

Puh, das sind, von links nach rechts und von offizieller Seite, "unbekannt", 111cm, 98cm und 100cm. Das wiegt scho was.

Nee, das Brett ist halt schon recht alt, vermutlich aus der Arche Noah. Aber es zu ersetzen hat ja eh keinen Sinn. Die depperten Pressspanplatten sehen innerhalb eines Jahres wieder genauso aus.
Und ein Teil aus gescheitem Holz muss jetzt nicht sein, für die paar Spiele und Figuren.


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2014)

hm nja, das mit den Dünnen Pressspanplatten kenn ich
wobei sich als Alternative einfach dickere Platten anbieten


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Nee, das Brett ist halt schon recht alt, vermutlich aus der Arche Noah. Aber es zu ersetzen hat ja eh keinen Sinn. Die depperten Pressspanplatten sehen innerhalb eines Jahres wieder genauso aus.
> Und ein Teil aus gescheitem Holz muss jetzt nicht sein, für die paar Spiele und Figuren.



Also die paar Euro für massive, unbehandelte Kieferholzbretter...

Aber wenn's Dir taugt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. August 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Puh, das sind, von links nach rechts und von offizieller Seite, "unbekannt", 111cm, 98cm und 100cm. Das wiegt scho was.



Das wäre jeweils ein Meter, ich glaube du meinst mm.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das wäre jeweils ein Meter, ich glaube du meinst mm.



LOL.

Meine mentale Autokorrektur hat die "cm" vorher als "mm" wahrgenommen. Erstaunlich, zu was das Gehirn so alles in der Lage ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2014)

Bild 1:

angeschlossene Konsolen, TV, aktuelle Handhelds, Spiele
edit: grad gesehen, hab statt dem 3DS den DS lite hingelegt, naja egal 

Bild 2:

Sessel, mehr Spiele

Bild 3:

PC

genaueres gibts hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegen denn die Sammelfiguren? Denn das Brett wirkt so, als würde es sich schon massiv durchbiegen.



Das kommt doch nur durch die Linsenkrümmung vom Objektiv


----------



## svd (26. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das wäre jeweils ein Meter, ich glaube du meinst mm.



Äh, ich rede natürlich von den offiziellen Oberweiten der imaginären Vorlagen.


----------



## Shorty484 (28. August 2014)

So, dann will ich mal. Hier erst mal mein aktueller Zocker- und LP-Arbeitsplatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor ein paar Jahren sah das gnze noch so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich zur Zeit keinen Platz, die ganzen Schmückstücke aufzustellen und ich musste sie vorübergehend in einen Karton verbannen


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2014)

Nette Konsolensammlung.  Da bin ich ja mit PS3+PS4 regelrecht ärmlich.


----------



## Monalye (28. August 2014)

Ich musste ein Bild vom Jahresanfang schicken, weil alle Bilder nach dem Crash weg waren, mittlerweile hab ich auch einen Fernseher über dem Tisch hängen, damit ich nur die Augen von einem Monitor zum nächsten bewegen muss, wenn im TV was interessantes ist . Auch das Spieleregal ist jetzt viel voller und die Pflanze bedeckt fast die ganze Wand, aber im Grunde ist es ähnlich wie heute. 

Allerdings hätte ich beinahe übersehen, das es auf Better Together kommt, in der PN haben die geschrieben, das es am 24.9. veröffentlicht wird, weil so viele Bilder eingeschickt worden sind, grad noch gesehen, das es schon am 24.8. da war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. August 2014)

Ja, wirklich hübsche Konsolensammlung, Shorty. Respekt.

Auch wenn ich selbst kein Konsolenspieler bin, so ein kleines "Technik-Museum" finde ich klasse.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

das gleiche Thermaltake Commander Gehäuse hab ich auch Shorty


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Kann auch nichts Besonderes beisteuern. Mein Arbeitszimmer sieht halt wie ein schlichtes Arbeitszimmer aus, und das ist auch so gewollt. Der PC versteckt sich hinter im Schreibtisch hinter einer Tür, und die Tischplatte selbst zieren nur der Monitor, 2 Satellitenboxen und 2 Bilder-Standrahmen. Auffällig unauffällig eben. ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (28. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich hübsche Konsolensammlung, Shorty. Respekt.
> 
> Auch wenn ich selbst kein Konsolenspieler bin, so ein kleines "Technik-Museum" finde ich klasse.



Ja, was sich halt im Laufe der Jahre so angesammelt hat. Inzwischen bin ich bei 22 Konsolen, alten Heimcomputern und Handhelds. Wenn ich mal den Platz dazu habe, erhalten alle einen Platz in einer Vitrine .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ja, was sich halt im Laufe der Jahre so angesammelt hat. Inzwischen bin ich bei 22 Konsolen, alten Heimcomputern und Handhelds. Wenn ich mal den Platz dazu habe, erhalten alle einen Platz in einer Vitrine .


Wie alt... Pardon, jung bist du nochmal?!


----------



## Shorty484 (28. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie alt... Pardon, jung bist du nochmal?!


Hab dieses Jahr die 30 voll gemacht


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2014)

Junges Gemüse. )


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hab dieses Jahr die 30 voll gemacht


22 Systeme in 30 Jahren... Gib es zu, da hat dir doch jemand dabei geholfen.


----------



## Crysisheld (28. August 2014)

So dann poste ich auch mal meine Zockerecke. Bitteschön. Die passende Lektüre darf natürlich nicht fehlen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Ach, was solls... Hier ist mein "Games-Corner" im Arbeitszimmer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wand wird demnächst noch um ein schönes Wandregal (über dem TFT) reicher. Im jetzigen Zustand ist es mir zu nackt. ^^


----------



## Onlinestate (28. August 2014)

Aktuell ziehe ich wieder das Wohnzimmer zum Zocken vor. So gemütlich hab ich es am PC dann doch nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

Aber die Bravo Hits ist schon von Sauerlandgirl, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Aber die Bravo Hits ist schon von Sauerlandgirl, oder?


Gute Augen .
Und ja, ist ihre lückenlose Sammlung. Ein Teil ist bei mir noch zwischenengebunkert, weil wir den alten CD-Schrank entsorgt haben. Suchen aktuell nach nem schönen Ersatz.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gute Augen .
> Und ja, ist ihre lückenlose Sammlung. Ein Teil ist bei mir noch zwischenengebunkert, weil wir den alten CD-Schrank entsorgt haben. Suchen aktuell nach nem schönen Ersatz.



das hat auch schon Mona gesagt 
Mir darf man sowas eigentlich nicht Zeigen weil ich auf so Details achte, wie die Druckerpatronen unten, das lauschige 21°C hast  und eine Handcreme oder Onliner nen interesantes Bild hinter sich an der Wand hängen hat und Shorty ne Pflanze hinter sich stehen hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das hat auch schon Mona gesagt
> Mir darf man sowas eigentlich nicht Zeigen weil ich auf so Details achte, wie die Druckerpatronen unten, das lauschige 21°C hast  und eine Handcreme oder Onliner nen interesantes Bild hinter sich an der Wand hängen hat und Shorty ne Pflanze hinter sich stehen hat


Druckerpatronen, Moni-Spray und so habe ich lieber dort wo ich es auch brauche, mag es nicht wenn so was in Schubladen rumfliegt.
21 Grad... Joah, und dass obwohl es die letzten Tage eher nass-kalt und zugig war... Ist halt gut gedämmt. ^^
Und die Handcreme muss ich immer griffbereit haben, weil ich im Sommer arg trockene Haut auf den Handflächen bekomme. Manchmal so schlimm dass es penetrant juckt.


----------



## Monalye (28. August 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> So dann poste ich auch mal meine Zockerecke. Bitteschön. Die passende Lektüre darf natürlich nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der PC is mir egal, ich will nur das Regal mit Inhalt... notfalls ohne Regal 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Druckerpatronen, *Moni-Spray* und so habe ich lieber dort wo ich es auch brauche, mag es nicht wenn so was in Schubladen rumfliegt.
> 21 Grad... Joah, und dass obwohl es die letzten Tage eher nass-kalt und zugig war... Ist halt gut gedämmt. ^^
> Und die Handcreme muss ich immer griffbereit haben, weil ich im Sommer arg trockene Haut auf den Handflächen bekomme. Manchmal so schlimm dass es penetrant juckt.




???? Was fürn Spray ???



> Enisra: das hat auch schon Mona gesagt



???? Was hab ich gesagt ???

Ich mach mir grad irgendwie Sorgen um meinen Geisteszustand... find auf meinem Bild keinen Spray und ich wüsste nicht, was ich wegen einer Bravo-CD-Sammlung gesagt hätte *Alzheimer-ich-hör-dir-trapsen*


Morgen werd ich mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Zockerplatz machen, sieht mittlerweile doch sehr anders aus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> ???? Was fürn Spray ???


Zur Reinigung von TFTs natürlich.
Was hast du denn gedacht? Chemikeule gegen nette Österreicherinnen etwa?!


----------



## Monalye (28. August 2014)

Ok, ich muss nochmal alles lesen, mir fehlt da jetzt irgendwie komplett der Kontext 


Edit: LoooooooL, MoniTor-Spay, ich fühlte mich grad voll betroffen  *lachmichweg* 

Jetzt gilt nur noch rauszufinden, was ich über Bravo-CD's gesagt habe und meine Alzheimer-Sorge legt sich wieder


----------



## Crysisheld (28. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach, was solls... Hier ist mein "Games-Corner" im Arbeitszimmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jau, du hast das X-Files Game


----------



## Monalye (28. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach, was solls... Hier ist mein "Games-Corner" im Arbeitszimmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag hast du den Subwoofer unterm Tisch am Boden liegen, oder was für ein Teil ist das? Den Drucker hab ich auch am Tisch, die Druckerablage brauch ich für meine Füßchen, damit ich die gemütliche Liegeposition hinbekomme


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Jupp. Das erste Spiel dass ich damals zum Vollpreis - also etwa 90 Deutsche Märker - gekauft hab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Sag hast du den Subwoofer unterm Tisch am Boden liegen, oder was für ein Teil ist das? Den Drucker hab ich auch am Tisch, die Druckerablage brauch ich für meine Füßchen, damit ich die gemütliche Liegeposition hinbekomme


Du hast es erkannt, liebe Mona. Es ist der Subwoofer. So einen Klotz hau ich mir doch nicht auf die Tischplatte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. August 2014)

Wer sind denn die beiden hässlichen Menschen auf den Bildern, die du offensichtlich so anbetest?


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> ???? Was hab ich gesagt ???
> 
> Ich mach mir grad irgendwie Sorgen um meinen Geisteszustand... find auf meinem Bild keinen Spray und ich wüsste nicht, was ich wegen einer Bravo-CD-Sammlung gesagt hätte *Alzheimer-ich-hör-dir-trapsen*



du hast gesagt das du verwundert bist was ich alles für Details in deinen Bildern finde


----------



## Kaisan (29. August 2014)

Schön gemütlich, sauerlandboy. Bei mir sieht's auch nicht viel anders aus. Vielleicht krame ich morgen wirklich mal meine Kamera raus und mache ein richtiges Foto (meine Smartphone-Kamera ist Mist).


----------



## solaris451 (29. August 2014)

hallo onlinestate, kleine lautsprecher ! was is n das für ein system?

na guat das is meiner:


----------



## Onlinestate (29. August 2014)

solaris451 schrieb:


> hallo onlinestate, kleine lautsprecher ! was is n das für ein system?


Nubert NuBox 681.


----------



## Shorty484 (29. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 22 Systeme in 30 Jahren... Gib es zu, da hat dir doch jemand dabei geholfen.


Geholfen haben mir Flohmärkte und Ebay, die die alten Konsolen teilweise zu Spottpreisen verscherbelt haben. Teilweise sind es auch ausrangierte Konsolen die meiner Verwandschaft dann zu alt und "uncool" waren, die sind dann bei mir gelandet .


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Geholfen haben mir Flohmärkte und Ebay, die die alten Konsolen teilweise zu Spottpreisen verscherbelt haben. Teilweise sind es auch ausrangierte Konsolen die meiner Verwandschaft dann zu alt und "uncool" waren, die sind dann bei mir gelandet .



ja, so Sachen sind echt hilfreich wenn die Leute da irgendwas für nen Zehner verscherbeln wollen, man die am besten noch auf 7 runterhandeln kann und die garnicht wissen wie viel das Ding wirklich wert ist


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2014)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Nubert NuBox 681.


Arsch! 

Pardon, wo sind meine Manieren. 

Bei denen hab ich damals überlegt, mir dann aber, zugegeben, aus Kostengründen und aus Rücksicht auf die Nachbarn die Teufel Ultima 40 gekauft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer sind denn die beiden hässlichen Menschen auf den Bildern, die du offensichtlich so anbetest?


Ich bitte um etwas mehr Respekt. 

Die beiden Bilder zeigen mich und meine (traurigerweise verstorbene) kleine Schwester, sind ca. 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2014)

Hey sauerlandboy, ich glaub, LL dachte eher das sei deine Freundin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hey sauerlandboy, ich glaub, LL dachte eher das sei deine Freundin.


Ich weiss dass er es nicht bös meint, aber ob nun Freundin, Schwester, Frau oder was auch immer, seine Wortwahl sollte er doch ab und an mal klug überdenken. Nett gemeinter Rat von mir.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die beiden Bilder zeigen mich und meine (traurigerweise verstorbene) kleine Schwester, sind ca. 10 Jahre alt.



Wenn man das Gesicht zu der traurigen Geschichte kennt, wird sie irgendwie noch bedrückender als zu dem Zeitpunkt, als du uns davon erzählt hast.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hey sauerlandboy, ich glaub, LL dachte eher das sei deine Freundin.



Jo das dachte ich in der Tat


----------



## Kaisan (30. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bitte um etwas mehr Respekt.
> 
> Die beiden Bilder zeigen mich und meine (traurigerweise verstorbene) kleine Schwester, sind ca. 10 Jahre alt.



Verdammt, das ist hart. Mein Beileid.


----------



## Shorty484 (30. August 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> So dann poste ich auch mal meine Zockerecke. Bitteschön. Die passende Lektüre darf natürlich nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt, ordentlich Sammlung


----------



## Shorty484 (30. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das hat auch schon Mona gesagt
> Mir darf man sowas eigentlich nicht Zeigen weil ich auf so Details achte, wie die Druckerpatronen unten, das lauschige 21°C hast  und eine Handcreme oder Onliner nen interesantes Bild hinter sich an der Wand hängen hat und Shorty ne Pflanze hinter sich stehen hat


Ja, da hast Du tatsächlich ein Auge für Datails. Meine einzige Zimmerpflanze, die mir noch nicht eingegangen ist und sogar schon eine ordentliche Erfrierung überlebt hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Verdammt, das ist hart. Mein Beileid.


Dank dir.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jo das dachte ich in der Tat


Ich drück bei dir noch mal ein Auge zu. Ich bin ja sonst kein überempflindlicher Mensch der keinen Spaß versteht, über mich kann man ruhig witzeln. Aber wenn man andere Mitmenschen aus meinen Kreis mit aufs Korn nimmt, werde ich schnell zur Spaßbremse (nein, damit meinte ich keine Verwandlung in unsere echte Bremse ).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wenn man das Gesicht zu der traurigen Geschichte kennt, wird sie irgendwie noch bedrückender als zu dem Zeitpunkt, als du uns davon erzählt hast.


Was soll ICH denn sagen... Vor 10 Jahren hab ich mir nicht mal ansatzweise solch ein tragisches Ereignis ausgemalt oder gar vorstellen können. Wenn ein Unglück wie das Ihre so schnell und knallhart passiert, ist diese Machtlosigkeit extrem schmerzhaft.

Ich hab mittlerweile gelernt damit umzugehen, hab genug Tränen nach dieser Sache vergossen, muss meine kleine Schwester aber jeden Tag wenigstens einmal sehen, und darum haben diese beiden Bilder ihren Platz auf menem Schreibtisch, was meine Frau auch voll und ganz versteht/respektiert. Aber meine Eltern nagen immer noch daran, wenn auch nicht mehr so schlimm wie damals, als ihr Tod noch nicht so lange her ist.
Am meisten ist es mein alter Herr der sich bis heute Vorwürfe macht, weil er immer denkt er hätte damals falsch gehandelt (der Ruf des Notarzt-Teams, das lange Warten in der Klinik usw.), obwohl ich und meine Mutter ihm immer wieder sagen, dass an seiner Stelle nicht anders reagiert hätten. Er war ja mit der Situation ganz alleine, als meine Schwester kollabierte...


----------



## Shorty484 (30. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was soll ICH denn sagen... Vor 10 Jahren hab ich mir nicht mal ansatzweise solch ein tragisches Ereignis ausgemalt oder gar vorstellen können. Wenn ein Unglück wie das Ihre so schnell und knallhart passiert, ist diese Machtlosigkeit extrem schmerzhaft.
> 
> Ich hab mittlerweile gelernt damit umzugehen, hab genug Tränen nach dieser Sache vergossen, muss meine kleine Schwester aber jeden Tag wenigstens einmal sehen, und darum haben diese beiden Bilder ihren Platz auf menem Schreibtisch, was meine Frau auch voll und ganz versteht/respektiert. Aber meine Eltern nagen immer noch daran, wenn auch nicht mehr so schlimm wie damals, als ihr Tod noch nicht so lange her ist.
> Am meisten ist es mein alter Herr der sich bis heute Vorwürfe macht, weil er immer denkt er hätte damals falsch gehandelt (der Ruf des Notarzt-Teams, das lange Warten in der Klinik usw.), obwohl ich und meine Mutter ihm immer wieder sagen, dass an seiner Stelle nicht anders reagiert hätten. Er war ja mit der Situation ganz alleine, als meine Schwester kollabierte...



Dieses Gefühl wirst Du Deinem Vater so schnell nicht nehmen können, dieser Gedanke "Was wäre gewesen wenn ..." begleitet einem noch sehr lange. Letztes Jahr im März verstarb mein Lebensgefährte an plötzichem Herztod (ebenfalls das Bild über meinem Schreibtisch). Ich stelle mir heute manchmal noch die Frage, ob er überlebt hätte, wenn ich vielleicht anders gehandelt hätte.

Ich selbst bringe es auch nicht fertig, das Bild abzunehmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Dieses Gefühl wirst Du Deinem Vater so schnell nicht nehmen können, dieser Gedanke "Was wäre gewesen wenn ..." begleitet einem noch sehr lange. Letztes Jahr im März verstarb mein Lebensgefährte an plötzichem Herztod (ebenfalls das Bild über meinem Schreibtisch). Ich stelle mir heute manchmal noch die Frage, ob er überlebt hätte, wenn ich vielleicht anders gehandelt hätte.
> 
> Ich selbst bringe es auch nicht fertig, das Bild abzunehmen.


Keiner von uns ist Mediziner, ich nicht, du nicht, meiner Väter genauso wenig... da wendet man sich natürlich an Leute die tagtäglich damit zu tun haben, vertraut darauf dass diese das Richtige rechtzeitig tun.
Vielleicht gab es eine Resthoffnung für meine Schwester, womöglich hätte es auch so oder so keinen Unterschied gemacht. Alles außer tatenlos zusehen ist immer die bessere Option gewesen, das steht ja mal fest.


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bitte um etwas mehr Respekt.
> 
> Die beiden Bilder zeigen mich und meine (traurigerweise verstorbene) kleine Schwester, sind ca. 10 Jahre alt.



Um Himmels Willen, ich dachte das wäre deine Frau, mein herzliches Beileid, das ist ein bitteres Schicksal


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen, ich dachte das wäre deine Frau, mein herzliches Beileid, das ist ein bitteres Schicksal


Auch dir herzlichsten Dank.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Respekt, ordentlich Sammlung



Deine Konsolen Sammlung ist auch recht Interessant. REPSEKT!!! I


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Schön gemütlich, sauerlandboy. Bei mir sieht's auch nicht viel anders aus. Vielleicht krame ich morgen wirklich mal meine Kamera raus und mache ein richtiges Foto (meine Smartphone-Kamera ist Mist).


Gemütlich? So hab ich das noch nie betrachtet. Eher zweckmäßig.


----------



## Kaisan (30. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gemütlich? So hab ich das noch nie betrachtet. Eher zweckmäßig.



Naja, ist zwar kein mit allerlei High-End-Kram ausgestopftes Gamer-Paradies, aber zumindest recht ordentlich und bodenständig gestaltet. Hat, wie ich finde, fast schon was rustikales. Aber einer Frage: Hörst Du denn Sound der Spiele nur über die zwei Lautsprecher, oder hast Du noch ein Headset?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Naja, ist zwar kein mit allerlei High-End-Kram ausgestopftes Gamer-Paradies, aber zumindest recht ordentlich und bodenständig gestaltet. Hat, wie ich finde, fast schon was rustikales. Aber einer Frage: Hörst Du denn Sound der Spiele nur über die zwei Lautsprecher, oder hast Du noch ein Headset?


Rustikal, genau das trifft es. Ursprünglich wollte ich gutes altes Kiefernholz, aber das hatte mit den Schränken nicht harmoniert. Mit dem jetzigen Tisch bin ich dennoch zufrieden.

Überwiegend lasse ich die Lautsprecher laufen, nur zu später Stunde nutze ich meine guten alten Sennheiser-Kopfhörer.


----------



## Kaisan (30. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Überwiegend lasse ich die Lautsprecher laufen, nur zu später Stunde nutze ich meine guten alten Sennheiser-Kopfhörer.



Ah, okay. Ich kann nur noch mit Headset, vielleicht auch, weil der Sound über meine Lautsprecher einfach zu lausig ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Ah, okay. Ich kann nur noch mit Headset, vielleicht auch, weil der Sound über meine Lautsprecher einfach zu lausig ist.


Mein 2.1-System hab ich erst vor kurzem ersetzt. Edifier M1370. Für 40 Euro ziemlich gut, kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Kaisan (30. August 2014)

So, dann habe ich mich jetzt auch mal überwunden und ein paar Fotos gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch Teile meiner Spielesammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaisan (30. August 2014)

Und hier noch die Konsolensammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein paar Gitarren (zwei weitere habe ich noch im Wohnzimmer): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

Alter Falter... Der Ausdruck "riesig" wird dieser Spielesammlung nicht gerecht. [emoji50]


----------



## Kaisan (30. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alter Falter... Der Ausdruck "riesig" wird dieser Spielesammlung nicht gerecht. [emoji50]



Es ist gar nicht so viel, wie es vielleicht auf den Fotos den Anschein hat. Einige Sachen davon (vor allem im hinteren Eck des Regals, dass man nicht mehr so gut erkennt) sind auch einfach nur Schrott, den es bei irgendwelchen ebay-Großpacks dazu gab. Ja, damals, als man PC-Spiele noch gebraucht kaufen konnte ... hach.


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> So, dann habe ich mich jetzt auch mal überwunden und ein paar Fotos gemacht:


Wir haben das gleiche Mauspad!


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir haben das gleiche Mauspad!



ja, irgendwie immer Toll wenn den gleichen Stuff bei anderen Leuten entdeckt


----------



## Kaisan (30. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir haben das gleiche Mauspad!



Schön groß und gutes Feeling - ich will kein anderes Mauspad mehr.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> So, dann habe ich mich jetzt auch mal überwunden und ein paar Fotos gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Wallpaper gefällt mir.


----------



## svd (30. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Schön groß und gutes Feeling - ich will kein anderes Mauspad mehr.



Wow, dann könnt ihr beim Zocken immer so tun, als würdet ihr euch in diesem Moment berühren. Ch-ch-ch.

(Ich hoffe, die Inception gelingt und ich pflanze ein Bild in den Kopf, das nie wieder rausgeht.)


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Schön groß und gutes Feeling - ich will kein anderes Mauspad mehr.



Yep ich habe auch nen Roccat Mousepad. Dachte zwar immer man benötigt keine mehr. Aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. September 2014)

Da mach Ich auch mal mit.Hier mal meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der zweite Bildschirm ist für Besucher zum gemeinsamen daddeln. 
Aber die meisten zocken wie es das Klischee sagt Pc immer noch am Schreibtisch.Das wäre mir nix mehr.^^


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab da mal was abgelichtet
wobei, Minidisclaimer: Es ist in Soweit hingerichtet das einige Objekte normal wo anderst stehen, in der Tasse um die Uhrzeit kein Kaffee ist, aber die dennoch auf's Bild sollte und die Flasche noch ungeöffnet ist.
Ansonsten nervt es mich nur dezent, das die Kamera beim Auto-ISO die Falsche Wahl getroffen hat und es in der Originalen Auflösung verrauscht ist, aber mit jetzt wurscht, hat lange genug gedauert und wenn ich das nicht hier erzählen würde, merkts eh keiner

so, mal schaun was alles gefunden wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Chic. Neben einigen SW-Merchandising sehe ich da links... Eine Figur aus Portal?! Kommt mir vertraut vor...

Und das Küchen-/Stofftaschentuch hättest du auch mal wegpacken können. 

Von deinem Wallpaper bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Hätte jetzt Catwoman oder was anderes Katzen-Themen-Mäßiges erwartet. ^^

Ist das hinter dem rechten Monitor ein dicker Joystick?

Ansonsten schön rustikal... Was an der abgenagten Tischkante gut zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2014)

Eure Plätze sehen alle so ... nerdig / geekig ... aus. 

Ich glaub, ich werd heute Abend mal meinen Schreibtisch zu Hause fotografieren. Sowas von überhaupt kein PC Zockerplatz!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2014)

Der Kalender im Hintergrund ist auch leicht Out of date.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

@ Rab

Willst du das unseren unbescholtenen Lesern und Forenbesuchern echt antun? 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Kalender im Hintergrund ist auch leicht Our of date.



Funfact
Ich habe hier einige Kalender hängen, nur wegen den Motiven

Ach ja, das Tischtuch liegt aus gutem Grund dort: Wärmeisolierung für die Tischmatte wenn man etwas warmes darauf stellt
Und nja, das ist ein Portal Turret, hab ich bei der Gamescom gekauft
und es Spricht :3

Und freillich ist das ein verstecker Joystick der hoffentlich bald mal wieder zum Einsatz kommen darf


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Rab
> 
> Willst du das unseren unbescholtenen Lesern und Forenbesuchern echt antun?
> 
> ...



Ich glaub so sehen einige "Büros" meiner Mandanten aus ... jedenfalls sieht ihre Buchführung so aus, als ob die in so einem Büro gemacht wurde!


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eure Plätze sehen alle so ... nerdig / geekig ... aus.
> 
> Ich glaub, ich werd heute Abend mal meinen Schreibtisch zu Hause fotografieren. Sowas von überhaupt kein PC Zockerplatz!



Genau aus dem Grund sehe ich wenig Anlass, meinen nüchternen Schreibtisch zu präsentieren. Null Deko, von einem "lustigen" Tischkalender vielleicht einmal abgesehen. 

Ich hatte früher mal recht viel Merchandising-Kram rumstehen, aber irgendwann wurde es mir zuviel Arbeit, die Staubfänger zu entstauben. Wofür gibt's Vitrinen?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2014)

So ... wie 'versprochen' mein Schreibtisch. Ich hab die Gunst der Stunde genutzt das ich schon so früh zu Hause bin, morgen gehts in einen Kurzurlaub nach Nizza.

Ach ja, entschuldigt bitte das Chaos auf meinem Schreibtisch ... 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/164927/2014-10-08 17.47.24.jpg

Das Bild über meinem Monitor stammt aus New York, das haben wir dort von einem Straßenkünstler gekauft der dieses Bild mit einem Bleistift gemalt hat, rechts das Bild ist mein "Alibi"-Hochzeitsfoto mit der Braut und den Trauzeugen. Dank der schlechten Kamera von meinem Nexus bei 'low level light' sieht man nichts.

Rechter Hand ginge es dann weiter zu den (Akten)schränken ...


----------



## golani79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wäre mir ein wenig zuuu steril


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab häufig Geschäftspartner und Mandanten bei mir und da sind wir, logisch, auch recht häufig im Arbeitszimmer. Muss ja nicht jeder sofort wissen, dass mir Begriffe wie "rofl", "1337", "cheat0r" und "b00n" durchaus geläufig sind ...


----------



## golani79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab häufig Geschäftspartner und Mandanten bei mir und da sind wir, logisch, auch recht häufig im Arbeitszimmer.



Das ist natürlich wieder was anderes - dachte, das sei dein dedizierter Gamerplatz


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2014)

Sowas hab ich nicht ... aber hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nie. 

War noch nie Fan von Dingen, die man in sein Zimmer hängt / im Regal ausstellt wie Poster, Figuren etc.pp. ... sowas ist für mich nur Plunder, den ich in jedem RPG ASAP verkaufen würde!


----------



## Mothman (8. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> War noch nie Fan von Dingen, die man in sein Zimmer hängt / im Regal ausstellt wie Poster, Figuren etc.pp. ... sowas ist für mich nur Plunder, den ich in jedem RPG ASAP verkaufen würde!


Bin auch kein Fan von Postern oder Figuren oder so. 
Allerdings solltest du, wenn du Partner oder Kunden empfängst, trotzdem vorher noch ein paar Pseudo-Dokumente und Unterlagen platzieren. Dann sieht es auch so aus, als ob du ab und zu mal arbeitest.


----------



## golani79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich nicht ... aber hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nie.
> 
> War noch nie Fan von Dingen, die man in sein Zimmer hängt / im Regal ausstellt wie Poster, Figuren etc.pp. ... sowas ist für mich nur Plunder, den ich in jedem RPG ASAP verkaufen würde!



Muss ja nicht so Zeug sein - bei mir liegt halt zum Beispiel anderer "Krempel" rum. 
Stifte, Notziblock, diverse Bücher, Kabelsalat  ... geordnetes Chaos wenn man so will ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So ... wie 'versprochen' mein Schreibtisch. Ich hab die Gunst der Stunde genutzt das ich schon so früh zu Hause bin, morgen gehts in einen Kurzurlaub nach Nizza.
> 
> Ach ja, entschuldigt bitte das Chaos auf meinem Schreibtisch ...
> 
> ...



Jetzt ohne Scheiß: Bevor ich das Bild aufgemacht hab dachte ich mir so "der Rab wirkt für mich wie jemand der nen Schreibtisch mit einer Glasplatte hat"  sau geil


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Oktober 2014)

So siehts bei mir in der Regel aus. Den Rolladen hab ich aber nur fürs Foto grad runter gemacht(wegen Südseite muss der leider den Tag über auch oft unten bleiben, weil das dann einfach zu stark blendet).

PS: Die Qualität ist nicht so toll...Galaxy S+ Handykamera halt...

Edit: Ich die Gamecube die hier noch am Fernseher hängt ganz vergessen, aber das lichte ich jetzt nicht auch noch ab^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So ... wie 'versprochen' mein Schreibtisch. Ich hab die Gunst der Stunde genutzt das ich schon so früh zu Hause bin, morgen gehts in einen Kurzurlaub nach Nizza.
> 
> Ach ja, entschuldigt bitte das Chaos auf meinem Schreibtisch ...
> 
> ...


Ich bin über dieses nüchterne Bild entsetzt. Kein Gold, keine Klunker, kein Protz? Gib's zu, du hast einen Mandanten bestochen, um dessen Heimbüro abzulichten... ^^


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2014)

ok, dann poste ich halt auch mal meine sammlung. der rest folgt irgendwann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn Bonkic nicht der Inbegriff des Nintendo-Fanboys par excellence ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter... 

Gruselig. [emoji1]


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2014)

das war natürlich nur ein joke.
für diese sammlung würd ich vermutlich meinen rechten arm hergeben (bin linkshänder).
die sammlung steht gerade bei ebay zum verkauf, übersteigt preislich aber leider nur geringfügig mein games-budget für diesen monat. 

edit:
kannst dein like wieder zurücknehmen bremse. *g*

edit 2:
ach so: nintendo-fanboy empfinde ich übrigens nicht als beleidigung. 
kannste ruhig sagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das war natürlich nur ein joke.
> für diese sammlung würd ich vermutlich meinen rechten arm hergeben (bin linkshänder).
> die sammlung steht gerade bei ebay zum verkauft.
> 
> ...


So wie du hinter Mario und Nintendo hinterher lechzst... Ja, das hätte ich dir locker abgekauft. [emoji1]

P.S.
Wie steht gerade das Angebot bei ebay? Hat schon jemand sein Haus zum Tausch angeboten? [emoji12]


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So wie du hinter Mario und Nintendo hinterher lechzst... Ja, das hätte ich dir locker abgekauft.



eigentlich müsste jeder, der was von spieldesign versteht ZWINGEND nintendo-fan(boy) sein.
aber das will ich hier nicht vertiefen. 



> P.S.
> Wie steht gerade das Angebot bei ebay? Hat schon jemand sein Haus zum Tausch angeboten?



164.000 dollar sofort-kauf. 
sollen über 5.000 spiele plus 50 konsolen sein. -> EBAY


----------



## Kaisan (8. Oktober 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> So siehts bei mir in der Regel aus. Den Rolladen hab ich aber nur fürs Foto grad runter gemacht(wegen Südseite muss der leider den Tag über auch oft unten bleiben, weil das dann einfach zu stark blendet).
> 
> PS: Die Qualität ist nicht so toll...Galaxy S+ Handykamera halt...
> 
> Edit: Ich die Gamecube die hier noch am Fernseher hängt ganz vergessen, aber das lichte ich jetzt nicht auch noch ab^^



Das erste, was mir ins Auge fällt: Kurt Cobain.  Tolles Bild, macht was her.


----------



## Kaisan (8. Oktober 2014)

Und bezüglich Rabowkes "Arbeitsplatz" (hehe): Irgendwie habe ich ihn mir fast genauso vorgestellt (also der Arbeitsplatz, nicht Rabowke) - passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kannst dein like wieder zurücknehmen bremse. *g*



Ich hätte Dir das tatsächlich abgekauft, einfach aus dem Grund, weil meine PC-Sammlung theoretisch so ähnlich aussehen müsste. Leider habe ich für so eine Bibliothek (noch) keinen Platz, um die knapp 1000 Spieleschachteln aus über 20 Jahren Sammelei zu präsentieren. 

Edit:

So, dann gibt's doch auch mal eine Ansicht meines doch recht langweiligen Arbeits/Zockerplatzes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte allerdings die Tasse, aus der ich für gewöhnlich meinen Earl Grey trinke...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Interessanter Kalender. Hast du uns die ganze Zeit ein Prostata-Problem verheimlicht?


----------



## Kaisan (8. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Interessanter Kalender. Hast du uns die ganze Zeit ein Prostata-Problem verheimlicht?



Jaja, hier tun sich Einblicke auf, die man eigentlich nie haben wollte.


----------



## Mothman (8. Oktober 2014)

"Wann man pinkeln muss" ... haha, großartig! 

Was ist das nächste Blatt? "Wann man kotzen muss" ? ^^


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2014)

was mir aber mal auffällt:
Ihr hab alle so Miniboxen


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin über dieses nüchterne Bild entsetzt. Kein Gold, keine Klunker, kein Protz? Gib's zu, du hast einen Mandanten bestochen, um dessen Heimbüro abzulichten... ^^



Bei Rabowke siehts genauso aus wie ich mir das ungefähr vorgestellt hab (siehe Glasplatten-Post  ). Der Mann steht nicht auf Firlefanz, der Mann steht nicht auf Protz (zumindest solchen den man zeigt  ). Charakterstudie hiermit beendet. 

qed


----------



## Kaisan (8. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> was mir aber mal auffällt:
> Ihr hab alle so Miniboxen



Bei mir sind durchaus auch größere Geschütze vorhanden, auch am PC angeschlossen und genutzt, wenn der Nachbar wieder einmal nervig wird - aber zum normalen Gebrauch sind eben Headsets und "Miniboxen" praktischer.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> was mir aber mal auffällt:
> Ihr hab alle so Miniboxen



Das ist ein Logitech Z 2300. Der dicke Subwoofer steht unter dem Schreibtisch - keine Sorge, das kann ordentlich Krach machen.


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist ein Logitech Z 2300. Der dicke Subwoofer steht unter dem Schreibtisch - keine Sorge, das kann ordentlich Krach machen.



ja, aber schau dir meine an


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> was mir aber mal auffällt:
> Ihr hab alle so Miniboxen


Zwei kleine Satelliten und ein Subwoofer mit guter Leistung - reicht doch. Wozu sich solche Schränke von Boxen auf den Tisch packen?


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zwei kleine Satelliten und ein Subwoofer mit guter Leistung - reicht doch. Wozu sich solche Schränke von Boxen auf den Tisch packen?



MEHR POWER!


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Oktober 2014)

Enisra will den Spaceshuttle Start nicht nur sehen sondern auch fühlen  

Also mein Z-5500 reicht mir vollkommen von der Leistung. Das läuft eigentlich so gut wie fast nie über 25% und abends wird dann das Headset genommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> MEHR POWER!


Ich glaube nicht, Tim.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tapferertoaser (8. Oktober 2014)

Ziemlich spartanisch eingerichtet, aber für mich reicht es.


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Enisra will den Spaceshuttle Start nicht nur sehen sondern auch fühlen
> 
> Also mein Z-5500 reicht mir vollkommen von der Leistung. Das läuft eigentlich so gut wie fast nie über 25% und abends wird dann das Headset genommen.



ich will vorallem dass die Nachbar das mitbekommen!


----------



## svd (8. Oktober 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Ziemlich spartanisch eingerichtet, aber für mich reicht es.



Das heißt? Mitten im Zimmer hast du ein Loch, wo du die wirklich miesen Spiele reinkickst?


----------



## tapferertoaser (8. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Das heißt? Mitten im Zimmer hast du ein Loch, wo du die wirklich miesen Spiele reinkickst?



Ja so in der Art.


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich will vorallem dass die Nachbar das mitbekommen!



Also wenn ich wollte würden die das dank dem dicken Subwoofer und sehr hellhöriger Wände auch bei mir gut genug mitbekommen


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Das heißt? Mitten im Zimmer hast du ein Loch, wo du die wirklich miesen Spiele reinkickst?



Das nennt sich doch heutzutage Steam-Bibliothek dieses Loch, oder?


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Oktober 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut enisras katzen äähhh spiele ecke. oh ha ein star wars fan. dem walker zu urteilen...


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut enisras katzen äähhh spiele ecke. oh ha ein star wars fan. dem walker zu urteilen...



wie kommst nur darauf


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Oktober 2014)

weiss nicht hihi  hey katze sag mal bist du in steam wenn ja würdest du mich adden ? Ich mag nämlich die paar netten PCG Leute gerne in Steam in meiner Freundesliste haben...


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> weiss nicht hihi  hey katze sag mal bist du in steam wenn ja würdest du mich adden ?



klar, warum nicht


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> klar, warum nicht



ok hab dich


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So ... wie 'versprochen' mein Schreibtisch. Ich hab die Gunst der Stunde genutzt das ich schon so früh zu Hause bin, morgen gehts in einen Kurzurlaub nach Nizza.
> 
> Ach ja, entschuldigt bitte das Chaos auf meinem Schreibtisch ...
> 
> ...



ist das ein bauch-weg-trainer rechts neben dem schreibtisch?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist das ein bauch-weg-trainer rechts neben dem schreibtisch?


Und was mir erst jetzt auffällt: Was ist das für eine arg gewöhnliche Tastatur?


----------



## Mothman (9. Oktober 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut enisras katzen äähhh spiele ecke. oh ha ein star wars fan. dem walker zu urteilen...





Enisra schrieb:


> wie kommst nur darauf





Crysisheld schrieb:


> weiss nicht hihi hey katze sag mal bist du in steam wenn ja würdest du mich adden ? Ich mag nämlich die paar netten PCG Leute gerne in Steam in meiner Freundesliste haben...





Enisra schrieb:


> klar, warum nicht





Crysisheld schrieb:


> ok hab dich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2014)

Motte, Du bist doch nur neidisch, dass andere Forenmitglieder nicht solche Schwierigkeiten haben, Freunde zu finden.

Aber ich will Dich ja nicht im Regen stehen lassen - möchtest Du mein Freund sein?


----------



## Mothman (9. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Motte, Du bist doch nur neidisch, dass andere Forenmitglieder nicht solche Schwierigkeiten haben, Freunde zu finden.


Ich hab nur gefühlte 10 Jahre darauf gewartet diese Meme endlich mal anwenden zu können. Die Gelegenheit konnte ich nicht verstreichen lassen.^^



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber ich will Dich ja nicht im Regen stehen lassen - möchtest Du mein Freund sein?


Ne. Du hälst mir noch zu viele Rekorde bei Defense Grid 2. Da muss ich dich erst übertrumpfen, bevor ich mit dir eine Beziehung eingehen kann. Männlichkeit und so ... 

EDIT:

Achne, sorry. Hab dich gerade mit Worrel verwechselt. Okay...dann können wir Freunde sein.^^


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab nur gefühlte 10 Jahre darauf gewartet diese Meme endlich mal anwenden zu können. Die Gelegenheit konnte ich nicht verstreichen lassen.^^
> 
> 
> Ne. Du hälst mir noch zu viele Rekorde bei Defense Grid 2. Da muss ich dich erst übertrumpfen, bevor ich mit dir eine Beziehung eingehen kann. Männlichkeit und so ...
> ...



Ich habe noch nie Defense Grid gespielt...


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie Defense Grid gespielt...



nach dem Bild da oben würde ich es anfangen nur damit die Motte nass machen kannst


----------



## Shorty484 (15. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ok, dann poste ich halt auch mal meine sammlung. der rest folgt irgendwann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, so gehört sich das! Geil!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ja, so gehört sich das! Geil!



schon, nur leider nicht mir.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist das ein bauch-weg-trainer rechts neben dem schreibtisch?


Nennen wir es Bauch*muskel*trainer ...  

Ich bin halt nicht mehr der Jüngste und nicht mit solch perfekten Genen wie meine Frau gesegnet, die mehr Essen kann als ich und nicht zu nimmt.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und was mir erst jetzt auffällt: Was ist das für eine arg gewöhnliche Tastatur?


Das ist in der Tat eine ordinäre 15 EUR Cherrytastatur ... reicht für mich absolut aus und ich hab den Sinn von teuren bzw. "Spezialtastaturen" nie so richtig verstanden. Selbst die günstigen Cherry haben einen angenehmen Druckpunkt, sind langlebig und bei Bedarf, z.B. optische Gründe, wird diese einfach ausgetauscht.


----------



## Shorty484 (15. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schon, nur leider nicht mir.


Hihi, ja. Auf diese Sammlung schaff ichs aber auch nicht, und ich sammle schon 20 Jahre


----------



## Kaick (20. Oktober 2014)

So, hier nun auch mal mein Platz 

I-wie bekomme ich kein knackiges Bild hin, aber da ich gerne eines zeigen würde, muss es eben dieses sein ... auch wenn es mir nicht scharf genug ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaick*


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2014)

warum hast du den tower auf dem tisch stehen?


----------



## Kaick (20. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum hast du den tower auf dem tisch stehen?



Wollte es absichtlich so, mMn kommt es so einfach besser rüber 

Außerdem hätte ich unten keinen Platz für den Tower gehabt und nur so auf den Teppich stellen, wollte ich den halt auch nicht. Habe mir extra den großen Tisch gekauft, dass ich den hochstellen kann 

*Kaick*


----------



## S0l4ris451 (4. Dezember 2014)

solaris451 schrieb:


> hallo onlinestate, kleine lautsprecher ! was is n das für ein system?
> 
> na guat das is meiner:



Hab umgestellt. Bei Interesse melden dann zeig ich meinen!


----------



## McDrake (5. Dezember 2014)

S0l4ris451 schrieb:


> Bei Interesse melden dann zeig ich meinen!



Hihihi


----------



## S0l4ris451 (5. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hihihi



Zweideutigkeit erregt also Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## LOX-TT (27. September 2015)

PC Bereich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konsolen Bereich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4WHEELGAMER (2. Oktober 2015)

*Mein Arbeits- und Spielplatz*

4wheelgamers Arbeits- und Spielplatz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Oktober 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> PC Bereich
> Konsolen Bereich



Kein SEGA Fan ?


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Oktober 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Kein SEGA Fan ?



zumindest eine hab ich, aber die ist (genau wie das NES) nicht angeschlossen, aber griffbereit im Schrank 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weazz1980 (20. November 2015)

Ganz klassisch bei mir. Mehr Platz hab ich von meiner Frau nicht bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabo-erc (20. November 2015)

meine güte is das bei euch ordentlich  

da is mir meiner ja regelrecht peinlich...


----------



## Phurba (14. Dezember 2015)

Mal was ganz anderes, mein PS4 Zockerplätzchen. Aus Platzmangel einfach zwischen 2 Möbelstücke und an die Ecke der Schlafcouch gequetscht. Per HDMI-Switch kann ich aber auch am TV zocken statt am Monitor, was ich aber selten mache. Beschallung ist dank der Nubert nuPro A20 amtlich fett. Wie ich mein neues Gaming-Notebook hier evtl. noch integrieren kann ist mir bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht klar ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Dezember 2015)

Wohnzimmer / Primäres Zockerzimmer mit PC und PS3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlafzimmer / Sekundäres Zockerzimmer mit PS3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeitsplatz / Küche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Dezember 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wohnzimmer / Primäres Zockerzimmer mit PC und PS3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hol schnell die Katze da weg! Der Laptop fällt gleich auf sie!


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2015)

so so
Sie schreibt als die Fotostrecken am Wochenende!
jetzt kommt alles raus! D:


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe nie ein Geheimnis draus gemacht. 

Edit: die anderen Bilder sollten jetzt auch korrekt angezeigt werden.


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juni 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wohnzimmer / Primäres Zockerzimmer mit PC und PS3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du mir deine Putzfrau eventuell regelmäßig leihen ? 
Kleiner Scherz am Rand. Ich mache nachher auch mal n Foto von meiner Gaming Gruft.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht's aktuell aus.


----------



## smutjesmooth (16. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na dann poste ich hier auch endlich mal meine Wohnzimmer Zock Lounge. 
Daten zum System stehen in meinem Pc Games Profil oder auch in meinem Steam Profil (Signatur)


----------



## 7LZ (6. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



15" OLED 1360*768 (~5 Jahre alt). Habe auch die nuPro A-20!


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Februar 2017)

Na dann will ich auch mal ein Update hier raus haun. Hier mein Arbeits- und Zockerplatz seit Januar 2016.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2017)

gute Wahl beim Gehäuse 
So einen habe ich auch hier stehen


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Februar 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal ein Update hier raus haun. Hier mein Arbeits- und Zockerplatz seit Januar 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Hier ist mein Spielplatz mit Spielzeug seit April ´16 far far away von Deutschland *yay*  ja es ist hell. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (12. Februar 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal ein Update hier raus haun. Hier mein Arbeits- und Zockerplatz seit Januar 2016.



Ist da noch eine PS3 der aller ersten Generation zu sehen, oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Februar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist da noch eine PS3 der aller ersten Generation zu sehen, oder sieht das nur so aus?



yep ne fat hat er da stehen, wobei mir die weisse Box daneben besser gefällt...


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Februar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist da noch eine PS3 der aller ersten Generation zu sehen, oder sieht das nur so aus?


Ja, und die läuft Gott sei Dank noch absolut problemlos, noch erste Baureihe


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Februar 2017)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> yep ne fat hat er da stehen, wobei mir die weisse Box daneben besser gefällt...


Die XBox One hab ich mir Weihnachten zugelegt, hab lange mit mir gerungen,aber in eine Sammlung gehört halt auch ne Box


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ja, und die läuft Gott sei Dank noch absolut problemlos, noch erste Baureihe



Meine läuft auch noch.
Aber sie ist verdammt laut.


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Februar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine läuft auch noch.
> Aber sie ist verdammt laut.


Das Laufwerk meiner Slim ist da wesentlich lauter, dagegen find ich die Lüfter der Fat richtig angenehm


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Das Laufwerk meiner Slim ist da wesentlich lauter, dagegen find ich die Lüfter der Fat richtig angenehm


Pest und Cholera


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (20. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf meinem alten Account sind ja keine aktuellen Bilder mehr zu dem Thema hier von daher poste ich was aktuelles.So sieht es beim Smutje im Wohnzimmer aus momentan seitdem er seine neue Couch hat.Technische Specs sind in meinem Profil oder in der Info bei Steam nachzulesen. Euch noch einen schönen Abend. LG


----------



## Shorty484 (21. April 2017)

So, hier noch mal ein Update mit neuer Ausstattung, lets race 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hans-mair (6. Mai 2017)

MarcHatke schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus  ich werde versuchen es zu kopieren in meinem Spielzimmer


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (6. Mai 2017)

MarcHatke schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht echt edel aus vor allem mit der Beleuchtung.Mich würde die Sitzposition nur stören. Spiele seit paar Jahren von der Couch aus daher wäre so ein Bürostuhl egal wie bequem für mich nix mehr.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Mai 2017)

Ich habe meiner Spiele- (und Film-)sammlung mal ein neues Regal gegönngt.
So schick an einem Fleck alles aufgereiht hatte ich es bisher nicht.
Nur die alten Euroboxen hatten da kein Platz mehr drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohnzimmer etwas umgestaltet...


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juni 2017)

... was ist das fürn ein Fernseher?


----------



## svd (11. Juni 2017)

Der Sound aus den großen Holzboxen ist sicher toll.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Der Sound au*f* den großen Holzboxen ist sicher toll.


.fixed


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was ist das fürn ein Fernseher?



So'n Hisense

Und meine kleinen, süßen Teufel-Boxen werden nächstes Jahr aufgerüstet.


----------



## Througue1945 (13. Juli 2017)

Amboss schrieb:


> Auf der Facebook-Seite unserer Community-Show Better Together breiten sich gerade Fotos von Zocker-Plätzen der Zuschauer aus.
> 
> Drei Beispiele:
> 
> ...



Boa das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus, hätte ich auch gerne so.


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (4. August 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum eigentlich den ASUS Monitor so tief unter dem Fernseher?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. August 2017)

Cyber-Wasp schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich den ASUS Monitor so tief unter dem Fernseher?



Nicht (ganz) im Bild:  Der Sessel direkt davor, in dem ich auf Augenhöhe vor dem Monitor sitze.

Auch nicht im Bild: Die Couch wiederum dahinter, von der ich uneingeschränkten Blick auf den Fernseher habe.


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (5. August 2017)

Hab auch mal aktuelle Fotos von meinem Setting gemacht, da heute mein neuer Noblechairs Icon geliefert wurde. Im alten Bürostuhl hab ich permanent Nackenschmerzen bekommen, und selbst nach ner Sitzzeit von bisher 1 Stunde im Icon kann ich sagen, dass ich wohl noch nie so bequem gesessen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch meine Konsolen und TV Ecke mit UHD-Player, PS4 Pro und Nintendo Switch. Ja, ist ein bisschen öde, aber ich hab hier nicht sonderlich viel Platz für einen breiten, schönen TV Schrank. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesis447 (11. August 2017)

hier meiner. zocke aber hauptsächlich auf der couch vorm fernseher...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeikoIsOnline (25. August 2017)

Eure Fotos schauen ja wirklich toll aus, vor allem sehr aufgeräumt!
Ich müsste erstmal meinen Zocker-Platz aufräumen, bevor ich euch ein Foto davon zeigen könnte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2017)

So, Arbeitszimmer ist fertig. Bis auf zwei kleine Details.*

Mittig natürlich meine Haupt-Zockzentrale , rechte Seite die Couch um das eine oder andere Game auch mal bequen auf der großen Glotze daddeln zu können. Links ein alter TV-Schrank in welchem mittig eine Wii U (für Sohnemann), rechtseitig eine stehende PS3 hausieren. Irgendwann wird der Schrank einem schicken TV-Rack mit Schwarglas-Böden weichen, muss mich diesbezüglich aber noch ein wenig umsehen bis ich was Passendes gefunden hab.

* Mein reklamierter Jalousienschrank (nicht im Bild) - wird rechts neben der Couch seinen Platz haben und alle Retails, Filme und CDs herbergen - wartet noch auf sein Ersatzteil, und ich finde auf Teufel-komm-raus das lange HDMI-Kabel zum Verbinden von PC und TV nicht. Kann doch unmöglich beim Umzug verschwunden sein... [emoji54] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2017)

3x Umzug ist wie 1x abgebrannt.  In der Not muß halt ein neues Kabel her.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Oktober 2017)

Ja, ich bin in den letzten Jahren auch zwei Mal groß umgezogen und da ist irgendwie immer irgendwas verschwunden. 
Ansonsten beneide ich jeden, der ein dediziertes Gaming-Zimmer hat. Sowas wünsche ich mir seit Jahren, *seufz*, muss endlich mal im Lotto gewinnen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin in den letzten Jahren auch zwei . Sowas wünsche ich mir seit Jahren, *seufz*, muss endlich mal im Lotto gewinnen.


Oder einfach ein Haus kaufen. 

Überlege noch über der Couch eine Leinwand o.ä. mit dem Star Trek-Motiv anzubringen. Update folgt wenn sich da was tut. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LazyJoe (9. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin in den letzten Jahren auch zwei Mal groß umgezogen und da ist irgendwie immer irgendwas verschwunden.
> Ansonsten beneide ich jeden, der ein dediziertes Gaming-Zimmer hat. Sowas wünsche ich mir seit Jahren, *seufz*, muss endlich mal im Lotto gewinnen.


... nennt sich Arbeitszimmer. 

Wir verstehen uns.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder einfach ein Haus kaufen.


In der Gegend hier kommst du unter einer halben Millionen nicht weit. Da kriegst du hier nur Häuser von 18xx die stark renovierungsbedürftig sind. Deswegen konnten wir uns hier nur mit Ach und Krach eine kleine Eigentumswohnung leisten (da wo ich herkömme hätte ich für das Geld ein ganzes Haus mit Garten bekommen). 



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nennt sich Arbeitszimmer.
> 
> Wir verstehen uns.



Lol, ja, hatte ich früher, da war mein Büro auch immer Spielzimmer. Hatte dort einen 4m langen, 1,2m breiten Riesenschreibtisch. Da standen dann zwei PCs, eine Konsole mit dem alten C64 Monitor sowie Drucker, Scanner etc. und eine Wand war von Boden bis Decke mit Regalen voll in der Spiele und Spielezeitschriften standen / lagen. Das war damals im Keller meiner Eltern, ist lange her. Später hatte ich das dann zeitweise auch noch im eigenen Haus, allerdings musste der Schreibtisch irgendwann raus, weil meine liebe Frau das hübsch haben wollte. Da hatten wir dann eine Art zweites Wohnzimmer, das als Zockzimmer diente. 
Jetzt, 600km weiter südlich sind die Lebensumstände halt ein wenig anders und mein Arbeitszimmer ist gleichzeitig und vom Platz primär das Schlafzimmer. Also gleich Arbeitszimmer im doppelten bzw. dreifachem Sinne ... ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Oktober 2017)

Endlich! Ersatzteil konnte gestern abgeholt werden - damit stand dem Befüllen des fertig zusammengesetzten Jalousieschranks nichts mehr entgegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön tief, das Ding. Spiele, Filme und Bücher haben darin allesamt Platz. So soll's sein. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Juli 2018)

So, es gibt mal ein Update von meinem Zocker-/Arbeitsplatz. Für den Kabelsalat muss ich noch eine Lösung finden, aber sonst bin ich ganz zufrieden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juli 2018)

Da der Thread eh grad oben ist, hab ich auch mal ein neues Foto, immerhin hab ich erst vor wenigen Tagen eine One S gekauft, da meine alte One schon längere Zeit nicht mehr funktioniert hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2018)

ich sehe, da ist schon ein Regal für Sammlungserweiterungen installiert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich sehe, da ist schon ein Regal für Sammlungserweiterungen installiert


Das gute 25,-€-Stück. Das habe ich auch, für meine Star Trek-Raumschiff-Modelle.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2018)

hach ist das angenehm wenn man nicht mehr die N64-Module alle einzeln rausziehen muss, wenn man mal ein bestimmtes Spiel sucht 

hab mir diese Aufkleber besorgt, macht die Suche deutlich angenehmer, wenn mal wieder Bock hat das gute alte N64 anzuwerfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mauhdl (29. Dezember 2018)

*Zeigt eure Zocker-Plätze!*

So mein gutes Stück Technik [emoji1786]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wc3suechtig (2. Februar 2019)

Da wird man ja ganz neidisch! Ich suche auch mal ein Bild raus und hänge es an!


----------



## LOX-TT (8. März 2019)

Da ich heute eh meine Steelbooks mal fotografiert habe, kann ich die eigentlich auch mal hier reinpacken (da PC-Steelbooks und  ältere Konsolen-Steelbooks ein anderes Höhen-Format haben, fehlen die hier auf dem Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (6. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu eingetroffen, jetzt auch in WQHDR (400).


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. März 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oi, der kommt mir aber bekannt vor...

Ein schickes Teil!


----------



## Rabowke (6. März 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Neu eingetroffen, jetzt auch in WQHDR (400).


*POOOOOOSER!*

Du bist mir ja grund unsympathisch ey! 

Viel Spass mit dem Teil und deinem Setup!


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. März 2020)

ich mag diese bananenscreens nicht. bringt diese biegung eigentlich was? mich irritiert sie jedesmal wenn ich sie sehe.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. März 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ich mag diese bananenscreens nicht. bringt diese biegung eigentlich was? mich irritiert sie jedesmal wenn ich sie sehe.


Bei großen TV Fernsehern ist es idR albern, wegen den zumeist hohen Sichtabstand, aber bei 70cm vor einem ist so ein 3m Radius echt eine feine Sache.
Zuerst ist man von so einem 34" Teil der Nähe wegen echt erschlagen (so eine Art Tennisplatz mittlerer Platz nahe dem Netz mäßig), wenn dann nicht die Seiten etwas näher wären wäre der Effekt sicherlich noch unangenehmer, so empfand ich es zumindest.

Wenn man das aber erst gewohnt ist, kann es auch sein, daß die Wölbung dann auch unerheblich wäre.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht ja wahrlich gemütlich aus. Bei mir sieht es aktuell noch eher so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wand wird noch gestrichen und es kommt bald ein neuer, deutlich größerer Schreibtisch dazu.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. März 2020)

Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute mit Singlemonitor-Systemen auskommen.
Ich hab bestimmt seit ca. 15 Jahren stets zwei Monitore am Rechner und könnte gar nicht mehr anders.


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute mit Singlemonitor-Systemen auskommen.
> Ich hab bestimmt seit ca. 15 Jahren stets zwei Monitore am Rechner und könnte gar nicht mehr anders.



Naja, rein zum Zocken bringen zwei Bildschirme halt wenig. Hast ja genau in der Bildmitte den Balken.
Aber Dito. In der Arbeit hab ich schon ewig zwei Screens. Deswegen jetzt auch daheim aufgerüstet auf 21:9 (mit noch einem hochkant daneben). Zum Spielen war einfach HD völlig ok. Aber damit arbeiten? Ich war nur noch am Fenster hin- und herschieben. 

Aber erzähl mir doch nichts. Hab die Redaktion gesehen... da wird teils noch mit 4:3 gearbeitet.  


/edit: wenn Spiele die volle Auflösung unterstützen ist mein neues Format einfach ein Traum. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Doppeledit, Forum kann keine HDR captures)


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sieht ja wahrlich gemütlich aus. Bei mir sieht es aktuell noch eher so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit keine Mißverständnisse entstehen: Das "gefällt mir" gabs für den Alk aufm Tisch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute mit Singlemonitor-Systemen auskommen.
> Ich hab bestimmt seit ca. 15 Jahren stets zwei Monitore am Rechner und könnte gar nicht mehr anders.


Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich mit nem zweiten Bildschirm soll. Der Fernseher als große Alternative zum Spielen reicht mir. 

Theoretisch könnte ich noch ein 4:3-Gerät das bei meinen Eltern rumsteht hinzufügen... Nur halt:
Was bringt mir das? Und wie sieht das denn aus? 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sieht ja wahrlich gemütlich aus. Bei mir sieht es aktuell noch eher so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie bist du ausgerechnet auf meine alten Bilder gekommenen? Würde behaupten dass meine Räumlichkeit mit am nüchternsten ausschaut. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich mit nem zweiten Bildschirm soll.



Das ist so ein typisches Ding, wo man sich nicht vorstellen kann, dass man es braucht, aber sobald man es hat, fragt man sich, wie man je anders leben konnte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist so ein typisches Ding, wo man sich nicht vorstellen kann, dass man es braucht, aber sobald man es hat, fragt man sich, wie man je anders leben konnte.


Bleibt dabei: Wozu?
Da ich nicht gleichzeitig arbeite und zocke oder auf Multiscreening angewiesen bin wäre das für mich irgendwie sinnlos. Für das Geld eines zweiten TFTs hätte ich andere Investitionsmöglicgkeiten von denen ich mehr profitieren würde. Eine weitere große SSD zum Beispiel.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bleibt dabei: Wozu?
> Da ich nicht gleichzeitig arbeite und zocke oder auf Multiscreening angewiesen bin wäre das für mich irgendwie sinnlos. Für das Geld eines zweiten TFTs hätte ich andere Investitionsmöglicgkeiten von denen ich mehr profitieren würde. Eine weitere große SSD zum Beispiel.


Ich benutze auch bei "gemächlichen" Games den zweiten Monitor um YT zu schauen.
Beispiel: Wenn ich meine "Elite-Phase" habe (so alle 3-4 Monate), dann schaue ich mir die News der letzten Monate da nebenbei an.
Dazu läuft da auch das Discovery-Tool.

Bei Ultima 7 benutze ich den zweitmonitor für die PDFs (Runen,....)


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2020)

Während des Zockens bin ich immersiv. Da brauche ich keinen 2. Screen oder Ablenkung. Das stört mich im Gegenteil nur. Und da mein "guter PC" ein reiner Zocker-PC ist sehe ich in einem 2. Screen nicht wirklich einen Sinn. Da eher bin ich noch bereit im Laufe des Jahres mal Geld für ein VR-Set auf den Tisch zu legen. Aber einen 2. Monitor brauche ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie bist du ausgerechnet auf meine alten Bilder gekommenen? Würde behaupten dass meine Räumlichkeit mit am nüchternsten ausschaut. ^^


Das Datum hab ich wohl gestern übersehen. Ich empfand es dennoch als recht schick. ^^



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Damit keine Mißverständnisse entstehen: Das "gefällt mir" gabs für den Alk aufm Tisch


Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.  



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute mit Singlemonitor-Systemen auskommen.
> Ich hab bestimmt seit ca. 15 Jahren stets zwei Monitore am Rechner und könnte gar nicht mehr anders.


Ich wüsste, ehrlich gesagt, nicht so richtig, was ich mit zwei Monitoren anfangen sollte. Auf dem Teil zocke ich oder erledige meinen Home Office-Scheiß. Und der ist auch eher begrenzt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. März 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch bei "gemächlichen" Games den zweiten Monitor um YT zu schauen.
> Beispiel: Wenn ich meine "Elite-Phase" habe (so alle 3-4 Monate), dann schaue ich mir die News der letzten Monate da nebenbei an.



Unheimlich spannend das Spiel, ich sehs schon  Habs mir auch gekauft vor Jahren, aber noch nie gespielt weil ich mir erst nen Flightstick kaufen wollte. Hab ich aber bis heute nicht gemacht.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Unheimlich spannend das Spiel, ich sehs schon  Habs mir auch gekauft vor Jahren, aber noch nie gespielt weil ich mir erst nen Flightstick kaufen wollte. Hab ich aber bis heute nicht gemacht.



Genau so spannend wie Trucksimulator... welchen ich auch mag.
Wenn ich in Elite ein paar Stunden unterwegs bin um unbekannte Systeme zu erforschen, dann ist das teilweise "langatmig", da geb ich Dir recht.
Aber sowas brauch ich ab und zu zur Entspannung.

Landemanöver auf Stationen kann ich beinahe im Schlaf, da können nebenbei Infos aus dem Elite-Universum laufen.
Stört mich nicht im geringsten, denn so wärs in "real" wohl auch.
Ja, ich spiele mit einem HOTAS


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Datum hab ich wohl gestern übersehen. Ich empfand es dennoch als recht schick. ^^


Nun gut, beschwere mich auch nicht wenn`s anderen gefällt. 
Ich mag nunmal Holz, daher hab ich die Schrägwand über dem Tisch auch so belassen wie wir das Haus gekauft haben. Die Kiefern-Latten sind zwar im Laufe der Zeit dunkel geworden, aber gerade das gibt dem Zimmer einen Hauch von Rustikalem.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Juli 2020)

so hab meinen 32 Zöller jetzt mal an den PC gepackt als 2. Bildschirm und ins Wohnzimmer kommt dafür ein schön großer 4K Fernseher mit HDR für die Konsolen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (28. Juli 2020)

Nett.
Aber mir viel zu steril.
Da kommt Zockerfeeling auf?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2020)

Batze ... dann zeig uns doch mal dein "Reich"!


----------



## McDrake (28. Juli 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> so hab meinen 32 Zöller jetzt mal an den PC gepackt als 2. Bildschirm und ins Wohnzimmer kommt dafür ein schön großer 4K Fernseher mit HDR für die Konsolen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie spielt es sich denn auf deinem TV? Klar, kenn ich das von den Konsolen. Aber in Zusammenhang mit PC? Ist doch hier eher ein älteres Teil, oder (dem Rahmen nach geurteilt)? Inputlag und Bildwiederholung, etc.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Juli 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie spielt es sich denn auf deinem TV? Klar, kenn ich das von den Konsolen. Aber in Zusammenhang mit PC? Ist doch hier eher ein älteres Teil, oder (dem Rahmen nach geurteilt)? Inputlag und Bildwiederholung, etc.



der ist so 7 - 8 Jahre alt, hab ich damals ca. zum Launch von Assassin's Creed 3 gekauft, war bisher mein Wohnzimmer Fernseher und primär für die ganzen Konsolen in Betrieb sowie DVD und Blurays in Betrieb. Zocken am PC hab ich noch gar probiert, bisher nur eingerichtet dass das mit 2 Bildschirmen klappt um leichter zu streamen, da direkt Kontrollblick möglich ist. Da noch 2 HDMI-Ports frei sind, kann ich auch mal einer meiner Konsolen hier anschließen, wenn ich davon was streamen will, auch Retro-Systeme, da es hier noch einen Scart-Anschluss dran gab (war mir damals sehr wichtig)

Für die Konsolen (und die zukünftigen Systeme PS5/SeriesX) kauf ich mir heute einen größeren 4K-Fernseher (der hier war/ist "nur" Full-HD) alleine schon wegen HDR. Hatte ich schon länger mal vor aber jetzt ist grad Inventur-Verkauf mit recht guten Rabatten bei meinem Lieblings-Elektronik-Fachgeschäft und da passt der Zeitpunkt jetzt ganz gut. Denk nach 7/8 Jahren ist ein Wechsel auch mal wieder okay.


----------



## Leinad-Reign (31. Juli 2020)

[Deleted]


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2020)

Ist das Panel unter dem Monitor für FluSims?


----------



## MrFob (31. Juli 2020)

Whatever you do, NEVER hit the red button!


----------



## Leinad-Reign (1. August 2020)

[Deleted]


----------



## Martina (1. August 2020)

na dann werde ich auch mal 

PC Station ( links 32 Zoll , rechts 28 Zoll Monitore )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Konsolen Station PS4 Pro ( Xbox One X steht noch im anderen Raum ) mit 65 Zoll Tv  + Rennsitz und G29
Hier herrscht noch Optimierungsbedarf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2020)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> na dann werde ich auch mal
> 
> PC Station ( links 32 Zoll , rechts 28 Zoll Monitore )
> 
> ...


Was ist das für 'n Eierkocher ganz rechts auf dem Schreibtisch?! [emoji848][emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ist das für 'n Eierkocher ganz rechts auf dem Schreibtisch?! [emoji848][emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



das ein Fancy Lautsprecher


----------



## Martina (1. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ist das für 'n Eierkocher ganz rechts auf dem Schreibtisch?! [emoji848][emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk




Harman Kardon Soundbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2020)

Eine transparente Soundbar??? 

Ich geb zu, ich wusste nicht dass es sowas in der Art (und Form) gibt.


----------



## Martina (1. August 2020)

Ja gibt es in verschieden Ausführungen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. März 2021)

Heute den ersten Tag des Osterurlaubs genutzt, um meinen Zocker-Platz mal abzubauen, in alle Einzelteile zu zerlegen, alles schön zu säubern und am Ende wieder fein säuberlich zusammen zu bauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komischerweise waren am Ende Kabel übrig, obwohl ich alles wieder so wie vorher aufgebaut habe.
Ich schwöre, die vermehren sich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz-Rot und steriles Weiß an der Wand.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. März 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> Harman Kardon Soundbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist Plastik/Plexiglas echt als hochwertiger Klangkörper geeignet ?
Hätte ich nicht erwartet das es derart positiv getestet wird.  

Wobei, der "Eierkocher" wär auch nicht meins von der Optik her, aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. März 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Heute den ersten Tag des Osterurlaubs genutzt, um meinen Zocker-Platz mal abzubauen, in alle Einzelteile zu zerlegen, alles schön zu säubern und am Ende wieder fein säuberlich zusammen zu bauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Zustand Deiner Jalousien ist allerdings Upgradebedürftig. 
Ich empfehle Lichtdichte Plissees, die halten auch gut Wärme ab. 

Ich muß auch dringend aufklaren, da liegt jede Menge Papierkram rum.


----------



## Martina (30. März 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ist Plastik/Plexiglas echt als hochwertiger Klangkörper geeignet ?
> Hätte ich nicht erwartet das es derart positiv getestet wird.
> 
> Wobei, der "Eierkocher" wär auch nicht meins von der Optik her, aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. März 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Der Zustand Deiner Jalousien ist allerdings Upgradebedürftig.
> Ich empfehle Lichtdichte Plissees, die halten auch gut Wärme ab.



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Die haben inzwischen so einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und stehen definitiv auf der Liste der als nächstes anzugehenden Verbesserungen.
Die Empfehlung mit Plissees nehme ich dabei gerne auf.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. April 2021)

hab auch bißchen umgestellt diverse Sachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juni 2021)

Da ein neues Technik-Baby gestern eingezogen ist (irgendwas mit Series und zwei gekreuzten Strichen) hab ich mal das Regal etwas umgeräumt und ältere Xbox-Konsolen quasi ins Archiv (aka ne Aufbewahrungsbox) geschickt/verstaut. Zudem auch dann gleich noch Platz geschaffen für ein zweites Technik-Baby das recht weiß-schwarz sein wird und Platz zwischen seinen älteren beiden Schwestern bekommen wird. Hoffe nur dass ich darauf nicht 9 Monate oder so warten muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. September 2021)

Am Konsolenbereich ändert sich erst in ca. einer Woche was (kommt so nen schwarzweißes Ding dazu mit 2 Buchstaben und der Zahl 5 )

Am PC-Bereich hat sich die Hardware bißchen geändert. Die bisherige Maus deren Mauszeiger alleine übers Bild wanderte wich einer Logitech, womit das Problem beseitigt war. Das Stream-Deck bekam ein Upgrade und auch das Stand-Micro wurde ausgewechselt (das bisherige kommt in den Konsolenbereich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martina (17. September 2021)

Dritter Monitor dazu gekommen 
3*32 Zoll Curved




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. September 2021)

Das ist aber ein sehr sehr schmaler 32" in der Mitte


----------



## Batze (17. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein sehr sehr schmaler 32" in der Mitte


Das täuscht, weil das Foto mit Extrem Weitwinkel aufgenommen worden ist was dann die perspektive verfälscht.
Das beste am Pic ist eh da rechts die Diablo 3 CE Box.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Das täuscht, weil das Foto mit Extrem Weitwinkel aufgenommen worden ist was dann die perspektive verfälscht.
> Das beste am Pic ist eh da rechts die Diablo 3 CE Box.


Da ich die Abmaße der Box nicht kenne, kann ich die nicht einschätzen.
Für eine derart verzerrendes Objektiv ist wiederum die Linienführung im Mittelteil zudem doch viel zu gerade.   

OK, die "999 Symbole" der Taskleiste finde ich auch befremdlich


----------



## Martina (18. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein sehr sehr schmaler 32" in der Mitte


Das verzerrt nur


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MamaGothicMaus (9. April 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hab auch bißchen umgestellt diverse Sachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow das ist sehr schick. Da ist wohl auch ein Sammler! Sehr cool!!


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

Acer Predator 27" 4K HDR GSYNC 144Hz/120Hz(HDR ON)
Benq TH682ST short distance FHD gaming beamer (1ms Latenz)  & Benq WDP02 Wireless HDMI Kit (1ms Latenz)
Teufel Ultima 40 5.1.2 Dolby Atmos + Denon 1600H AVR Heimkino 
Thrustmaster Warthog HOTAS
Logitech G29 Lenkrad inkl. H-Shifter
Razer Tartarus v2 Keypad
Meta Quest 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drayygo (17. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitore sind MSI MAG OPTIX 27CQR und Iyama ProLite 27" , Tastatur ist mittlerweile die Roccat 121 Vulcan (auf dem Bild noch ne andere), Maus ist Roccat Kone XP. Gehäuse Phanteks Enthoo 719.
Verbaute Hardware:
MSI B450 Gaming Plus
AMD Ryzen 3600
Sapphire Radeon 5700XT (mittlerweile für eine RTX 3080ti von Zotac getauscht)
Thermaltake Toughram 32 GB
750 Dark Power Pro NT


----------

